# Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Li2735



## cowplopmorris (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi,
Has anyone got or does anyone know anything about the Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Li2735? The specs look quite good for the price, but I haven't found any reviews around.

http://www.staples.co.uk/ENG/Catalo...21797,35750,90635&webid=396307&affixedcode=WW

I have a friend who is looking at this laptop, so are there any suggestions for laptops of similar prices/specs?

P.S. On the linked page, does this sound suspicious to anyone?:


> Please note, this product is not covered by our 30-day return policy unless damaged or faulty. Special conditions apply in the event of returns.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## AleciaBrent (Aug 21, 2008)

It's alright for the price, but don't expect anything but a budget laptop.


----------

